# Choosing school in Houston texas



## Kirsty2201 (May 7, 2014)

Hi 
I wondered if anyone could advise regarding choosing a school in houston.We are due to move in July and have visited both the british school of houston and awty and are just in the situation of having to make a difficult choice as we liked both schools .British school seems easier to get into as just received places for both our children but awty just one accepted so far but in waiting pool and they are still in the process of dealing with the application for our other daughter .We asked Awty where our daughter stood on the waiting list and they wouldn't give out any details but it's just the huge uncertainty of it all . British school now putting on the pressure for us to apply there and have only given us a week to accept . I just wondered if others had similar experiences with either of these schools or are going through similar situation also .


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Why do your children have to go to the British School? Have you looked into the public school system? 
Houston Independent School District / Houston ISD Homepage
Houston County Schools ::


----------



## Kirsty2201 (May 7, 2014)

Yes we visited state schools also but eldest daughter nearly 17 ! And she has to do either a levels at british school or Ib at awty to get into university either in uk or other part of the world .
If she were younger it would be different .
Just wondered if anyone had experience of either of the aforementioned schools .


----------



## Kirsty2201 (May 7, 2014)

Sorry meant A levels or IB as she will have to go back a year at school .


----------



## Loosehead (Nov 18, 2013)

Kirsty, my (14yr old) son is at the British School and one of my colleagues (who is French) has three children at Awty.
Both schools are very good and comparable in standard. That said, neither is perfect and you will hear quibbles about both of them.
My son took a while to settle at BSoH, mainly as it is a little more pressured than the mainstream Scottish comprehensive that he was used to. 
The children are from a wide range of backgrounds and nationalities and he has made lots of friends quite quickly, and of course, there are plenty other Scots there too.
The parents are very active in the school and have a strong social scene.
I hope this has been of some help. Please feel free to PM me if you have any specific questions.

One tip that I have is to closely look at the school bus routes as part of your decision making for chosing housing location. I can also recommend a realtor to help you - she is Scottish and has helped many, many people relocating from Aberdeen.


----------

